# interrupted xorg/program port installation



## lawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Installing xorg. Internet connection cut off. Currently stuck here:-


```
.
         .
===>  License MIT accepted by user
===>    xf86driproto-2.1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> xf86driproto-2.1.1.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/proto.
=> Attempting to fetch http://xorg.freedeskstop.org/release/individual/proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1.tar.bz2
xf86driproto-2.1.1                        84% of 94 kB       101kBps
```

Errr....how should I proceed after CTRL-C?



```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/proto
make clean
make build
```

or clean/uninstall/delete everything previous done and redo? How to clean/uninstall/delete?


----------



## lawg (Nov 15, 2017)

Never mind. After 1/2 hours it continued the installation.


----------

